# I have some news..



## Emmal31 (May 18, 2013)

Hi,

I found out I am pregnant again over a week ago now it's very early on as I am 5 weeks today. I'm trying not to get carried away this time round until 12 week scan but I wanted to let you guys know my good news.


----------



## Cat1964 (May 18, 2013)

Congratulations that's just lovely news


----------



## delb t (May 18, 2013)

lovely lovely news


----------



## Northerner (May 18, 2013)

Emmal31 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found out I am pregnant again over a week ago now it's very early on as I am 5 weeks today. I'm trying not to get carried away this time round until 12 week scan but I wanted to let you guys know my good news.



Wishing you all the best Emma, lovely news


----------



## LeeLee (May 18, 2013)

Congratulations to you and your family.


----------



## AJLang (May 18, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## Mark T (May 18, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Cleo (May 18, 2013)

Great news emma, congratulations 
x


----------



## Lauras87 (May 18, 2013)

Congratulations Emma


----------



## AlisonM (May 18, 2013)

Wonderful news Emma, congratulations.


----------



## KateR (May 18, 2013)

That's great. Congratulations.


----------



## Casper (May 18, 2013)

Good news!


----------



## Redkite (May 18, 2013)

Lovely news Emma.  Hope you're feeling well


----------



## HOBIE (May 19, 2013)

I dont think you can get better news than that


----------



## Dory (May 19, 2013)

congratulations Emma!!


----------



## Steff (May 19, 2013)

Emma a big congrats from me again hehe x x x


----------



## Emmal31 (May 19, 2013)

Thank you everyone

I'm feeling quite well so far starting to get more tired in the afternoon's like I did when I was pregnant with Jessica. Thankfully I haven't had any morning sickness yet this time (I hope I'm not jinxing it) as I had horrendous morning sickness from the day I found out with Jess up until 5 months or so. So far blood sugar's are behaving pretty well too but I'm sure that'll change soon enough!


----------



## newbs (May 22, 2013)

A bit late but Congratulations!


----------



## pinkemz (Jun 27, 2013)

Fab news congratulations


----------



## gail1 (Jun 27, 2013)

thats great news


----------

